# Logan Half Nut



## Dadgumit (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a 1440 6560 I am look for a half nut anyone have an idea where I could find one to fit my logan lathe ??


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 13, 2015)

I believe it is this one available from Logan, a bit pricey but...

http://yhst-92110205831552.stores.yahoo.net/lp-1093.html


----------



## Dadgumit (Dec 13, 2015)

CluelessNewB said:


> I believe it is this one available from Logan, a bit pricey but...
> 
> http://yhst-92110205831552.stores.yahoo.net/lp-1093.html


your are right it is a little high price


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 13, 2015)

Dadgumit said:


> I have a 1440 6560 I am look for a half nut anyone have an idea where I could find one to fit my logan lathe ??


I had a logan 820 a while back that was in pretty rough shape. It needed the half nuts replaced. I made a new set for it.  I was thinking that I posted the pics on this site but I searched and couldn't find anything. Anyway...they aren't extremely hard to make.  Mine turned out real nice and I'm certainly not the most accomplished machinist....maybe one of the cheapest. If you make a set use bronze or brass.  I just made them out of some mystery metal from the scrap bin.  Probably not the best thing for the lead screw.  The guy that bought the machine didn't care because he had no intention of ever cutting threads.  I'll post a link if I can find the thread.  Good luck.
http://s1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/cozmo135/Logan 820 Half-nuts/


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 14, 2015)

There was a fellow that would show up from time to time on eBay. You could send him your half nuts and he would refurbish them and then return them to you. The price wasn't too bad if I remember correctly.


----------



## autonoz (Dec 18, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> There was a fellow that would show up from time to time on eBay. You could send him your half nuts and he would refurbish them and then return them to you. The price wasn't too bad if I remember correctly.


There are a few crude jokes just lingering here, I'll just keep them to myself


----------



## autonoz (Dec 18, 2015)

Are they different form the 10 and 11" lathes? Theres a set on Ebay for around 150.00 or best offer


----------



## MBfrontier (Dec 25, 2015)

I think the guy Terry was referring to is Mike Neville of Jayhawk Machine Tool. His telephone number is (913) 636-6107 and his email is jayhawkman35@hotmail.com. I purchased a crossfeed nut from him on eBay for my Logan 200. This info is from his business card he sent in the box with my crossfeed nut. I'm pretty sure he is the same guy that rebuilds half-nuts but you'll have to check with him to be sure.

His eBay UserID is largevise.

I hope this helps and good luck with your project.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 25, 2015)

I went back on eBay and looked for the guy, but no luck, there are no ads there for half nut repair. Mike may be correct about who the individual is, but I have no way of knowing for sure.


----------



## MBfrontier (Dec 26, 2015)

Terry, here is an eBay ad advertising the refurbishing of half nuts. It is the individual I referenced in my previous post FWIW.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-Logan-lathe-halfnuts-REPAIR/370414679033?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=34494&meid=23d7d386f97e4220b091f4bff41910da&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=370494618773


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 26, 2015)

I do believe that the ad you found is the same person I was thinking of. Thanks for digging it out and posting it!  According to his ad he can refurbish any halfnuts that are 3/4" - 8.


----------

